# Mike Earll Models



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

This batch includes the French Clemenceau, Jeanne D'Arc and Bearn plus the American L. Champlain. Enjoy.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,
Very nice models , but who is Mike Earll?
Regards
G.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

audierne said:


> Hi,
> Very nice models , but who is Mike Earll?
> Regards
> G.


This will answer your question.

http://caledonianmodelwarships.blogspot.co.uk
http://www.edinburghwargames.com/Jim's Ships.htm

Derek


----------

